# C++ Turoial/Online Lernen?



## Sevi1604 (23. September 2007)

Hallo, weis einer von euch hier, wo ich ein kostenloses Online C++ Tutorial für Anfänger finde?

Ich hoffe mir kann da einer helfen! Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Drache2 (23. September 2007)

http://www.googleistdeinfreund.de

da guckst du denn einfach unter C++ Tutorials.
Und dann findeste haufenweise davon. musst dich nur noch für eins entscheiden.


----------



## Agent2 (23. September 2007)

Ja, ich kann Drache2 nur zustimmen, aber ich möchte dir noch etwas anderes sagen:

Ich bezweifle, dass ein Tutorial ein guter Anfang für die C++ Programmierung ist, da man sehr leicht die Motivation verliert. Vielleicht solltest du dir ein Buch zulegen, welches die Grundkenntnisse vermittelt. Ich finde Tutorials immer recht praktisch, um etwas nachzulesen oder umzugestalten....

Dies war mein Tipp, wie du mit C++ anfängst bleib allerdings dir überlassen, 

viel Erfolg


Agent2


----------



## Teambeta (24. September 2007)

Agent2 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, ich kann Drache2 nur zustimmen, aber ich möchte dir noch etwas anderes sagen:
> 
> Ich bezweifle, dass ein Tutorial ein guter Anfang für die C++ Programmierung ist, da man sehr leicht die Motivation verliert. Vielleicht solltest du dir ein Buch zulegen, welches die Grundkenntnisse vermittelt. Ich finde Tutorials immer recht praktisch, um etwas nachzulesen oder umzugestalten....
> 
> ...



Naja, da kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen.

Um wirklich zu erkennen, was das Programm überhaupt macht, ist es nicht sinnvoll mal eben dahingeschreibene tutorien zu überschauen.

Wenn ich eine Funktion benutze die ich nich nie benutzt habe, möchte ich gerne wissen was für Werte, bzw. wofür gerade diese Werte, übergeben werden müssen, etc.

Ich empfehle dir Bücher die du dir in Ruhe, ohne Rechner, durchlesen kannst.
Schlag dich mal durch Amazon, etc. durch, dort solltest du gute Bücher + Rezensionen bekommen.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Sevi1604 (30. September 2007)

Danke, aber die Bücher sin alle "Sau teuer"! So viel Kohle hab ioch nicht um mir das Leisten zu können (na ja , ich bin ja auch erst 12). Also ich suche ein einsteiger tutorial (oder wie bei Wikiobooks.de ein GRATIS Einsteigerbuch)


----------



## cesupa (30. September 2007)

Hi,

also wenn das nicht deine erste Programmiersprache ist, die du erlernst, kann ich dir als C++ Einstieg folgendes empfehlen:

C++ Der leichte Einstieg

Damit habe ich angefangen und ich hab mich auch sofort zurecht gefunden, aber das liegt womöglich auch daran, da das meine zweite Sprache war, die ich erlernt habe. Angefangen habe ich mit Visual Basic, so für den absoluten Einstieg. Also wenn du C++ als erste Sprache erlernst, würde ich dir empfehlen mit einer einfachen Sprache wie Basic oder Pascal/Delphi zu beginnen, damit du dich in die Programmierung reinfindest.
Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
cesupa


----------



## desaster0505 (30. September 2007)

Das Buch C++- Der leichte Einstieg kann ich auch empfehlen, wenn C++ nicht deine erste Sprache ist.

Ich lese das selbst im Moment.


----------



## Sevi1604 (7. Oktober 2007)

Bücher? Ich dachte Online-Tutoial. Na ja ich denke ich sollte zuerst Visual Basic lernen und dann C++. Danke trotzdem für eure Ratschläge!


----------

